# Awaiting call for fall BMQ **STILL**



## oligarch (15 Sep 2008)

Hey all,

I've done my CFAT, PT, etc, in the spring/early summer, and my file left the recruiting centre in the end of June. Everyone I talked to says I'll start basic in Oct and to just wait for 'the call'. Well I've been waiting and its now the middle of Sept and the course should start in a few weeks and still no call. I've tried calling the CFRC and they told me they've "downloaded" my file, I haven't really gotten any clear answers from my unit. So I was wondering when I *should* be getting the call and whether this is normal, because I'm worried that I'm not going to get into BMQ in the fall and then god knows when I'll actually enroll and start basic. This is worrying me so if anyone could gimmie some ideas as to what to do or should I still be patient?


----------



## kabogadil (15 Sep 2008)

I think you should call your unit and tell them that your file is ready for pick up so they can enroll you.  Same thing happened to me and I was told that the CFRC and each unit work separately so you have to keep in touch with the unit and update them. So, that's my suggestion!  Your unit can't enrol you unless they have your file .


----------



## canuckkwan (16 Sep 2008)

hey yeah I"m actually in the same situation. I finished my application in May and have been calling continually. Finally two weeks ago they told me to call my unit - but the unit's recruiter has been away. Tomorrow I'm supposed to call because the guy's back in and talk to him, hopefully progressing my application. What unit are you looking to join?


----------



## oligarch (17 Sep 2008)

Queen's York Rangers. Giving them a call tommorow as well.


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

Hey guys, I called Moss Park today and I was told to come in tomorrow at 1300hrs for an interview and physical. I didn't even know we had to do another interview and physical since I had already done them at the CFRC (Toronto). This might be the case with other people as well, so contact your unit and get the information from them.


----------



## canuckkwan (17 Sep 2008)

what unit are you applying for? I was told to contact Moss Park Monday for a specific MCpl. but I keep getting told he's not around and to call another day. maybe I should try dropping by the armoury later, it's a parade night.


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

cannukkwan, My application is with the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada. I think I know which MCpl you are talking about, he is the one who setup my interview and physical.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Sep 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> I haven't really gotten any clear answers from my unit.



Welcome to the army and your new unit. Get used to it. In your situation especially, it is not unheard of to get the call for BMQ just days in advance. Good luck, and keep calling until you get some answers that satisfy you. 

And Kwon, sounds like they have made a mistake to me about another interview/PT test. They probably lost the results of the first ones. That's a new one to me, but not in anyway surprising. 

Oh well, have fun guys!!  ;D


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

popnfresh, haha I called them again regarding that and the Cpl told me the initial testing that was done at the CFRC was too see If I qualified for the military and this test is to see if I'm ready for QOR of C. He also went on to say they do this because a lot of people apply and this is their way of weeding people out.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Sep 2008)

kwon said:
			
		

> popnfresh, haha I called them again regarding that and the Cpl told me the initial testing that was done at the CFRC was too see If I qualified for the military and this test is to see if I'm ready for QOR of C. He also went on to say they do this because a lot of people apply and this is their way of weeding people out.



Well thats actually really cool. Good choice of unit, my main mistake in my career was not starting out with them. I could of jumped with the CF  and probably gone somewhere worth while by now. Anyways...don't be nervous and don't apologize, go get em...  

Make sure to surpass airborne standards and all   Good luck!!


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

Thank's, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## grmpz1 (17 Sep 2008)

what are the minimum standard for the qor anyway


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

I have no idea, I'll let you know tomorrow.  ;D


----------



## oligarch (17 Sep 2008)

Actually as I was dialing I got a phone call from them, so I'm starting on the 17th in Fort York! Looking forward! I'm off to the BMQ boards fellas! ))


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

Congrats' oligarch


----------



## grmpz1 (17 Sep 2008)

i think im starting on the 17th at fort york also


----------



## kabogadil (20 Sep 2008)

Hey all, so it looks like there's actually Oct 17th BMQ at Moss Park and Fort York.   

I guess I'll see you oligarch and grmpz1 at Fort York. Has any of you received your joining instructions?


----------



## grmpz1 (20 Sep 2008)

i actually start on nov 14 i found out last thursday


----------

